# Biggest AJ to date on the Maddie D.



## reefdonkey (Sep 30, 2007)

We got a late start and didnt leave the dock until around 8am Saturday morning. Headed out to the Russian Freighter and tried to catch some bait. Caught a few live baits and decided to head to Greens Hole before hitting the Teneco. Managed a few more live baits and then headed out. Arrived at the Teneco and dropped a live rubi down about 60'. This time had the gut bucket ready (lost a big AJ last week while messing with one) and the real started singing. Locked the drag and no joy, straight into thestructure.:banghead:banghead Hooked up another live bait while my Buddy Don hooks into the first keeper AJ vertical jigging. Throw it into the box and back to the live bait action. Drop down a couple of times but nothing wants to play. Hand the rod off to Patrick and down he goes. A couple of minutes later we look over and he is bowed up. Were thinking another keeper AJ when then really nice snapper comes into view. I will post pictures of the snapper later. Next is Dons turn. He decides to drop all the way to the bottom in hopes of a grouper. We begin our drift and towards the outside of the structure Dons rod double over. At first we thought he had hung in the wreck but the rod was moving just a little. He applied a little more pressure and line starts peeling off the real. Don pulled him off the bottom and managed to keep him out of the structure and I took over when the fish decided to run to the opposite side of the boat. We finally saw color and a couple of minutes later this beast rolled on his side next to the boat. It measured 56" and weighed right at 70lbs. The biggest fish to date to hit the deck of the Maddie D.










One of the many endagered Red Snapper to hit the deck. I am still waiting on the picture of the bigger one. Only caught (2) snapper that day that were not legal size when in season. Most of them where this size or better. 























































I'll add more pictures of the AJ and snapper when i get them. 

Nick


----------



## davdoc0011 (Nov 13, 2008)

Great Catch guys!!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Thats a true reef donkey there. I got a 70lber (my biggest AJ)at the marathon jacketlast week soI know how you feel;SORE


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

Nice job Nick! What kind of tackle were you using for that big dude? Reel, hook, line, ect... Im writing up a little report in my territory and need to know. 

Thanks


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice fish. I imagine a fish that size hanging around there had to have a pile oftackle hanging out of his mouth. I'm sure it has pulled many anglers into the wreck.


----------



## First Catch (Oct 1, 2007)

Awesome fish!


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

awesome. i love the big AJs


----------



## Misn 1 (Jul 14, 2008)

That truly is a stud!!! Congratulations...:clap


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Sweet AJ!!!


----------



## kbi_n_mayretta (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice fish!:clap

"_At first we thought he had hung in the wreck_" haha


----------



## BlueWater2 (Sep 27, 2007)

I have lost alot of fish at Tenaco. Tuff to keep them out of the rig.A 10 inch white trout will last about 2 minutes down there. Great job


----------



## reefdonkey (Sep 30, 2007)

> *tunapopper (2/2/2009)*Thats a true reef donkey there. I got a 70lber (my biggest AJ)at the marathon jacketlast week soI know how you feel;SORE




You aint kiddin.... Arms are still a little soar. Thats ok though, I have some of the chunks marinating right now and supper is going to be killer. 



Nick


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Outstanding guys!


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Very nice !!!!!!!!!! 

Scott


----------



## BlueWaterMafiaPro (Jan 23, 2009)

Dam nice jack i guess im going to have to go catch a few now too


----------



## Quicdraw (Oct 3, 2007)

some friends cought one on sat 96lbs it hit a ruby red lips


----------



## reefdonkey (Sep 30, 2007)

Quicdraw,

That is a stud. :bowdown:bowdown 

Nick


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Quicdraw what size tackle did he get that one on? An AJ that size is hell on any gear.

My goal is to get one over 100.


----------



## Quicdraw (Oct 3, 2007)

they caught it on a bottom rig. they were fishing on the bottom and he was reeling in a what he gueses was a ruby red lips in when it was eaten on the way up they caught it ona 4/o with 50 lb braid. at first he thought flipper had it and put the rod backin the rod holder for about 20 min.then he decided to fight it and finaly got it to the boat


----------



## jvalhenson (May 14, 2008)

when you can only have one thats def the one you want


----------



## Sniper Spear-It (Jan 16, 2008)

awesome aj. i cant wait to shoot one that size and fight like hell to get him in.

nice fish


----------



## Cane Pole (Jan 19, 2008)

That is a good looking stud AJ. How were your forearms feeling after that one??:sleeping


----------



## reefdonkey (Sep 30, 2007)

if only it was just the forearms...I wish it would have stopped there. Felt that one all over for a couple of days. 



Nick


----------



## prostreet78 (Mar 2, 2008)

Congratulations...:bowdown


----------



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

Great catch!!


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Those are great right there..:bowdown


----------

